

Twitter's Daily Deal Product Flops: Early Bird "Set Aside" - bond
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitters-daily-deal-product-flops-early-bird-set-aside-2010-9

======
wolfrom
More info available on TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/twitter-
setting-aside-early...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/28/twitter-setting-
aside-earlybird-program/)

It does seem as thought Early Bird wasn't getting much attention from Twitter.
I don't understand why, because daily deals are looking pretty good right now.
I wonder if they would have seen far more success if they had localized the
offers.

